# Monitor für Twitch Chat.



## BloodSteam (27. Dezember 2017)

*Monitor für Twitch Chat.*

Hallo,
ich möchte demnächst streamen.
Ich hab alles, Mikrofon, Audiointerface, Webcam und jetzt brauche Ich irgendwas wo ich mein Chat verfolgen kann.
Es kann auch sowas wie diese "Kindle" Reader sein, Hauptsache Chat. Handy zieht ja Batterie und ist zu klein.
Ich möchte auch keine 200€ ausgeben aber auch kein 40€ Monitor kaufen von dem die Augen weh tun werden.
Habt ihr evtl eine andere Idee?


----------



## DuckDuckStop (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Twitch Chat.*

Einfach nen zweiten Monitor daneben stellen und über diesen den Chat verfolgen, das Dashboard managen etc.

Vernünftige Monitore gibts schon für 100, viel können muss er ja nicht.


----------



## shadie (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Twitch Chat.*

Nimm einen mit Pivot Funktion, dann kannst du Ihn dir hochkant drehen und siehst somit mehr text als wen ner ganz normal wagerecht steht.

Ansonsten ist es echt komplett egal welchen du da nimmst.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Twitch Chat.*

Wenn es Pivot sein soll, wurd ich nen IPS nehmen.


----------



## BloodSteam (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Monitor für Twitch Chat.*

Welche Monitore würdet ihr empfehlen bis ca 120€? Ich verwende jetzt ein 27" IPS Monitor von Asus. In der Auflösung 2560x1440.


----------

